# Should you cure a turkey before smoking it?



## emuleman (Nov 1, 2016)

Last Thanksgiving I successfully smoked my very first turkey. I let it sit in the fridge overnight in a liquid brine. The next day I applied a dry rub after drying it off and smoked it. It came out very good, and I was very pleased with the results.

I am curious about how different the results would be if I cured the turkey for 2-3 days in a brine solution containing curing salt instead of just using a brine recipe. I know they cure those huge turkey legs you get at the fair, and the meat takes on a pinkish color and has lots of flavor. If I cure a whole bird will I get similar results? I have searched the internet and have seen quite a few conflicting opinions, from great results to don't bother or even that it makes the meat taste more like ham.

Does anyone have any experience with curing a whole turkey? I certainly wouldn't mind trying it this Thanksgiving, but am concerned it might not come out better than my original way of cooking it. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## floridasteve (Nov 1, 2016)

There was a recent Stephen somethinorother cooking show on PBS last week where he cured a whole turkey.  Sounded interesting, but I don't think I'd try it for thanksgiving.  I'd do a trust run first.  You can probably find that show on PBS on demand.  He pushed the cure time a bit, in my opinion.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 1, 2016)

We love cured birds round here, both chicken & turkey !  Curing does give the bird a pinkish look after being cooked & the taste could be referred to as a bit "hammy" !  But WOW, is it good stuff !  

A lot of folks round this site including myself use the recipe of a well respected member of the forum here, Pops6927 !  We refer to it as Pops brine, give it a try... I'm sure you'll like it !   

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine

Good luck, any more questions just ask & post some Q view if ya can !


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 1, 2016)

I cure chickens in pops brine all the time.    Very juicy with a hammy type flavor.   

If you have anyone afraid of pink poultry, don't do it for Thanksgiving.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 1, 2016)

And if you have anyone that doesn't like ham, don't do it. I have several Members of our family that hate, yes hate ham. Crazy. 

if you want to try it do a bone in breast in the cure  and a normal Whole turkey.


----------

